# XML datei lesbar speichern (eingerückt)



## Animal21 (28. Jan 2012)

Hallo Leute,
wenn man eine XML datei per hand schreibt, setzt man normalerweise tag für tag untereinander und rückt die kind-elemente schön ein.
Gibts eine möglichkeit java zu sagen, dass es dies so speichert? Atm legt java das ganze nur auf eine Zeile und das sieht ein wenig bescheiden aus...

mfg
ani


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jan 2012)

Ja das geht:
how to pretty print xml from Java - Stack Overflow

Aber wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege entstehen dadurch lauter Textnodes die der Parser (der die Datei dann wieder einließt) dann überlesen muss. Gibts nen Grund dass du die lesbar speichern willst? Wenn du die z.b. im Browser öffnest dann formatiert der dir die Datei schön hin.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jan 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Gibts nen Grund dass du die lesbar speichern willst?


weil evt. mal $JEMAND das Ding mit einem Editor von Hand öffnet um es zu bearbeiten



> Wenn du die z.b. im Browser öffnest dann formatiert der dir die Datei schön hin.


kommt auf die Größe der Datei an ... sehr große Dateien mit Zeilenumbruch werdne sehr viel schneller im Texteditor aufgebau als Dateien ohne Umbruch


----------



## Animal21 (29. Jan 2012)

unsere aufgabe heißt, die daten in einer von außen lesbaren daten zu speichern und da ich sowieso xmls-fanboy bin wollt ichs damit machen(bietet sich auch an)
aber ich weis nicht ob es als lesbar anerkannt wird, wenns auf einer zeile is...


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jan 2012)

dann frag doch einfach ... "lesbar auf $BROWSER oder $TEXTEDITOR"


----------



## Animal21 (29. Jan 2012)

editor...


----------



## Daniel_L (30. Jan 2012)

Format (JDOM v1.1.2))


----------



## Helgon (30. Jan 2012)

Format (JDOM v1.1.2))

Edit: Nachm Autokürzen gemerkt, dass es das gleiche ist


----------

